# CA wants to outlaw lead in ammo!!



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

check it out at:

http//www.willitsnews.com/Stories/0,1413,253~34435~2843027,00.html


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

try this one

http://www.willitsnews.com/Stories/0,1413,253~34435~2843027,00.html


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Is this the legislation ?



http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/postquery?bill_number=ab_1002&sess=CUR&house=B&author=nava


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep. AB1002


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I am NOT happy...


----------



## derekm (Feb 19, 2004)

Given the studies on the effects of lead on birdlife in the U.K. it seems reasonable.
In the U.K. it was the lead in small fishing weights that was killing off the geese and swans and duck. Lead was phased out and substitutes found and the situation improved. Because its CA and its a restriction doesnt mean its bad science.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

derekm said:


> Given the studies on the effects of lead on birdlife in the U.K. it seems reasonable.
> In the U.K. it was the lead in small fishing weights that was killing off the geese and swans and duck. Lead was phased out and substitutes found and the situation improved. Because its CA and its a restriction doesnt mean its bad science.


They phased out lead shot here for hunting in wetlands (ducks, geese, etc.) a long time ago. The problem with this legislation is that there is no cheap substitute and there has never been any science to prove that waste lead on a shooting range is actually a hazard to anyone. It is purely a "politically correct" tool for further gun control.

Many trap and skeet clubs have either been closed down or forced to go with steel shot because they are on state or federal lands. This creates a multitude of problems. First, steel is far less safe to use at trap and skeet ranges because it ricochets much more easily. Second, most lead (well over 90%) was always reclaimed at most trap and skeet ranges. Third, even steel is prohibitively expensive. The cost of it ends most popular shoots at gun clubs where it is required. Utlimately, it will lead to the clubs demise. (Of course, this is the desired outcome.) 

As far as rifle/pistol ranges, the military has taken the public relations stance of going to lead-free ammo despite a multitude of studies that were unable to find any evidence that lead at an active rifle range would cause anyone any health problems. 

This is more BS legislation from the land of fruits and nuts.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*More CA stuff*

I caught a bit of news on the radio the other day that said California just voted on, and passed, a bill that requires serial numbers on all handgun bullets in the state. Did anyone else hear of this? This would raise the price of ammo considerably, and the paperwork to track who bought which group of numbers.  Of course, now they'll have a list of what calibers of handguns you probably have in your posession.  Did/would this get passed Arny?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*lead shot*

Is outlawed in Minnesota when hunting wetlands for birds. We still can use lead everywhere else and for slugs and rifle/pistol loads.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

From an assemble committee analysis of the issue. 


Support 

Center for Biological Diversity
Contra Costa Humane Society
Defenders of Wildlife
Mosaic Associates
Natural Resources Defense Council
Planning and Conservation League
Public Employees for Environmental Responsibility
Sierra Club California
Sierra Foothills Audubon Society
St. Francis Animal Rights Foundation
Ventana Wilderness Alliance
Wishtoyo Foundation
Over 1,000 letters from individuals.

Opposition 

California Association of Firearm Retailers
California Rifle and Pistol Association, Inc.
California Sportsman's Lobby
California Waterfowl Association
Gun Owners of California
National Shooting Sports Foundation, Inc.
Outdoor Sportsmen's Coalition of California
Robert Beeman, Ph.D., Sweetwater Valley Ranch
Safari Club International
Sporting Arms and Ammunition Manufacturers' Institute, Inc.
Wildlife Management Institute


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*I know I'm biased, but....*

Those lists pretty much spell it for me. These kind of proposals are usually just the tip of the iceberg. One of "them" probably figured out that other practical metals, for use as bullets, are harder than lead. That means guns wear out much faster and things like steel bullets penetrate vests easier. This will lead to less guns and more laws to protect law enforcement. Not to mention, higher ammo costs and less availability. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


----------

